

Kickstopped: Affordable 3D Printer Put on Hold - evoxed
http://www.wired.com/design/2012/10/pandabot-cancelled/

======
duiker101
"Affordable" seems like a big word. It would be "less expensive of the others"
but still expensive. If a business would wanted to buy a 3D printer they would
buy something more "professional", so I suppose this is aimed to a broader
public, but for that public is too expensive.

------
z92
Kickstarter: where young dreamers meet reality and there ain't someone else to
blame.

